# do clown fish needs anemone?



## d_spoiler (Feb 23, 2008)

im a newbie right here and do clownfish need anemone? im planning to buy one so that my clownfish has a host or a home to go... or if ever anemone is not advice what should i buy to my clownfish so that they have a home?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

d_spoiler said:


> im a newbie right here and do clownfish need anemone? im planning to buy one so that my clownfish has a host or a home to go... or if ever anemone is not advice what should i buy to my clownfish so that they have a home?


What size is the tank? Captive-bred clowns do not need anemones. Clowns will host just about anything they can find, even corals and liverocks.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

clownfish (plural) will do alot better with anemone. one clown is fine without an anemone but a pair will need one. also do you have the proper lighting for one. another thing is will your fish in your tank be smart enough to know to stay away from it.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

it's not necessary, but beneficial if you are able to care for one. keep in mind that an anemone will require upgraded lighting and you will have to supplement the tank with iodide for it to thrive.


----------



## d_spoiler (Feb 23, 2008)

how can i put an iodine? is iodine salt ok? or it can be bought on a pet shop?


----------



## d_spoiler (Feb 23, 2008)

what light should i bought for the anemone? cause i have an ordinary light.


----------



## d_spoiler (Feb 23, 2008)

another thing i open my light 12-14 hours a day in order to meet there needs cuz i have a small tank.. and a small light. another thing were can i buy a lightning that is needed by the anemone can i buy that in a seperate installation i mean my aquarium has its on light and i think i cant change the bulb of it cuz i think the one you are asking me is the big light. mine is a ordinary light only..


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

We need to know how many watts and how big your tank is. 

An anenome will need at least 6 watts per gallon, preferabley 8+. The need a 10,000k daylight bulb with a 6700k actinic bulb for optimum growth.

I don't suggest adding one if you only have 1 clown in a small tank. It could kill all of your other corals.


----------



## d_spoiler (Feb 23, 2008)

why is it the corals will die? i have 4 clownfish and 3 anemones


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

How big is your tank?

The anenomes can send out a stinging "spine"(if you will) at night sometimes and attack other corals if not given enough space.

For that set-up, you need at least a 50 gallon tank.


----------

